# Hydor Inline heater



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Im looking to switch to an inline heater however from what little research Ive done I've noticed it only seems like these are for tanks under 100 gallons. Anyone had any experience with these? I thought the 300 watt one would be sufficient but maybe not? I suppose the output rate would play a role in this aswell?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a 300 w in my 46 gallon bow. It just switches on and off more often since it heats the water so fast. I use another for my 100 gallon cube in my cool living room and it's borderline sufficient. But that tank is open top and is for discus so is set at 28. If you are using it for a 100 gallon tank at 26 C and with lids, it wouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

You should be fine with that.

Personally I don't like the way heaters are rated. I've had a 200w on a 135g tank with a 55g sump without a problem. Guess it just depends on what the ambient temp is.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> You should be fine with that.
> 
> Personally I don't like the way heaters are rated. I've had a 200w on a 135g tank with a 55g sump without a problem. Guess it just depends on what the ambient temp is.


Also depends on how warm you need to heat the water and how well the tank is insulated (glass vs, acrylic), and surface area of the glass.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. The apartment Im living in currently keeps the water at about 80-82f with out us even turning our heat on but I am looking to get the water to about 86 and Its a 6 foot acylic tank. Do you think the 300 watt would be enough for just a few degree boost?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

dwarf_puffer said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The apartment Im living in currently keeps the water at about 80-82f with out us even turning our heat on but I am looking to get the water to about 86 and Its a 6 foot acylic tank. Do you think the 300 watt would be enough for just a few degree boost?


Wow 82F already eh? Yeah the 300 would be totally fine. It won't even be working hard.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep it'll handle that no problem. Mine is heating an open top glass tank to 84 in a room that's 68-70 during the day.


----------

